# Deezer's streaming digital music service is now being delivered to Samsung, Toshiba and LG's new crop of 2013 smart TVs worldwide



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/59c6b9724837df6e802fa89d09badb8f.jpg[/img]Deezer, available in over 150 countries, with more than 20 million songs in their library, are now extending their reach to older model smart TVs in select countries, and newer Samsung, Toshiba and LG models around the globe.

Their new partnerships, announced February 6th, with these top TV manufacturers, further ensures their streaming music dominance in the smart TV sector. With approximately 43 million smart TVs sold in the last year alone, and more than double that expected by 2016, this provides many more opportunities for music lovers to get access to Deezer's library.

Deezer was the first ever to launch a free global digital streaming service for music, which occurred just last month. This free ad-supported platform can reach as many as 600 million people. Additionally, they have three million paying subscribers, and now being available on TVs, gives subscribers more ways to listen.

While Deezer music can already be heard directly through computers, and handhelds like tablets and smartphones, plus hi-fis and car entertainment systems, they really want their music delivered to "the heart of the home," said Axel Dauchez, CEO of Deezer, feeling that "putting Deezer at the heart of the TV experience marks the next innovation for music."

In an effort to increase global branding, Deezer recently created their first TV advertising clip that will run on France's Metropole Network, and is setup as a seven day campaign. It is streamed via YouTube as well. London based illustrator and musician, and self proclaimed "expensive illustrator and art director", Matthieu Bessudo, created the artwork for the clip.

In 2007, created by Daniel Marhely, Deezer quickly began securing deals with labels and copyright societies. Their catalogue boasts content from upwards of 2000 independent and major labels from around the globe. They are also leveraging social media having over 1/2 a million Twitter followers and over 1 million Facebook fans.


----------

